# bowl sanding tools



## Lone Goose (Mar 11, 2012)

Need different sanding tools for bowls that are still on the lathe.
Anyone with experience using a sorby sandmaster, angled drill with sponge pads, or hook&loop pads, ec\tc.? My ole hands and fingers are in a bit of danger every now and then and I'm looking to upgrade to a safer and easier method of sanding irregular surfaces. Any info will be appreciated.
Thanks:smile:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I looked at the Sorby, then decided I wanted the ability to be able to have the sandpaper rotate. The Sorby is stationary.

I purchased a 2in dia and larger 3in disc sander for a cordless drill and a softer larger pad. I get the discs from Klingspor.

3in dia discs for example.
http://www.woodworkingshop.com/category.aspx?id=21&f1=3+++SCALLOPED

Now and again I have wanted to sand an area with the bowl being stationary due to some bump or a scratch in a specific area. I can do this with the cordless drill, but not with the Sorby.

I also use sandpaper wrapped around 3M sanding sponges to get into some areas. I do not use the sanding sponge by itself.

I presently have a 12in cherry platter on the lathe. Despite my best efforts I had a lot of tearout and uneven surface on the inside. I solved this problem with my random orbit sander. I found I had to use the ROS without the bowl spinning, or else the abrasive came loose from the hook and loop backing.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I got the 2" sanding kit from Woodcraft ... LINK ... and use it in my cordless drill.

Being able to reverse the lathe helps -- as does being able to reverse the drill. Sometimes those rough patches of tearout need to be attacked from a different direction.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Craftsupplyusa has inexpensive foam backers in 1,2,3 " sizes in their Apprentice series. I get my sandpaper from klingspor or online industrial supplies. I like the scalloped discs. I use them in a cheap old corded drill.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't like the passive sanders. I prefer powered. I use a standard Dewalt 3/8" electric drill and sanding pads and sandpaper from Vince's woodnwonders. He's a good guy to deal with. Tell him I sent you. 
http://vinceswoodnwonders.com/


----------



## Syd Sellers (Feb 2, 2013)

If you enjoy using the inertia type sanders as I do, have a look here for some assistance at making your own units..
http://www.rocky-roost-woodturnings.com/wood-turning-blog/sanders-you-can-make-yourse.html
Enjoy...


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

I use a 2" mini orbital sander from Harbor Freight, works great.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Another + for Vinces.
Excellent quality and great prices. The "blue flex" holds up a long time and I found it better at a radius than the wavy edge disc. The wavy edge I tried had a weak backing and would crack and have a sharp edge.
Vince has a "starter kit". I use an electric drill and if needed I have an old 90* angle attachment for the inside. 
I do have an inertia sander but you can't sand the bottom very well and of course not at all once off the lathe. 

Make sure you have a decent respirator. I use the 3M 100P but may not work well if you have a beard. Power sanding is quick and easy but it does kick up more dust.


----------



## Graham Neal (Mar 23, 2013)

*Bowl sanding tools*

I have a Sorby Sandmaster which I find works quite well and can recommend but, for any really stubborn areas I use a 2" hook/loop foam backed pad fitted into my cordless drill. This has the added ability of being used in reverse.

Graham
N.E Scotland
:yes:


----------



## Syd Sellers (Feb 2, 2013)

Lone Goose said:


> Need different sanding tools for bowls that are still on the lathe.
> Anyone with experience using a sorby sandmaster, angled drill with sponge pads, or hook&loop pads, ec\tc.? My ole hands and fingers are in a bit of danger every now and then and I'm looking to upgrade to a safer and easier method of sanding irregular surfaces. Any info will be appreciated.
> Thanks:smile:


Have a look at the unit called the Sanding Solution sold by the Sanding Glove. I made one of these units and I like it a lot. Small enough to get into the tight spots and adjustable to any shape and position.
http://www.thesandingglove.com/The-Sanding-Solution.asp
It's pricy but very handy....


----------

